# Do you know what these road signs mean



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Do you know what these road signs mean?




























Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Are they not "wagons prohibited to overtake" sign - or is it a trick question?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The 2nd two are "Watch out for red lorries"  

Sorry, couldn't resist 8) 

D.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

A blue square or rectangle usually means that something is allowed of compulsory so it might warn other drivers that lorries may overtake.
The other two are in a red circle so are prohibitions so no overtaking under certain conditions. I cannot get enough resolution to work out what the conditions are.

It does illustrate rather well the general inconsistency of road signs!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sign*

A HGV's may overtake.
B over 3,500 kG's prohibited from overtaking
C over 7,000 kG's Prohibited from overtaking in the rain.

From what I can make out in the photos.

But I do not know what that odd looking item is in the bottom right of A.

What is my Prize.

Trev.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Is there a prize for identifying the mystery object in A?


Andrew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

androidGB said:


> Is there a prize for identifying the mystery object in A?
> Andrew


I'd guess at a video screen - maybe the satnav or reversing camera?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I was thinking the same, but it doesn't look like anything I've seen

Also the angle of the screen looks a little shallow, but maybe that's where the "reflection guard" comes in


Andrew


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Continental signs*

No Wagons in outside lane and No wagons over 3.5t in outside lane.
Or if you are driving a wagon no overtaking and keep right.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pity the pics are not higher resolution.

Are the images on the screen artifacts, or are they real? I can't decide, and can't enhance the picture any more.

Anyone got access to sophisticated software that will show what's on the screen?










Cheers


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a Zoomed up Sat Nav to me !


Teckie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

teckie said:


> Looks like a Zoomed up Sat Nav to me !
> Teckie


That's what I thought, but you can imagine all sorts of things when it gets as indistinct as this.

If we wait a while somebody on the forum will have one in their truck. It's probably a LHD van with the wife's footbath on the dash!!


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

They mean that you must have been SERIOUSLY bored to bother taking them


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

i think its a ticket machine on a bus...


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

It's a built-in Etch-A-Sketch


----------



## B1ondini (Mar 19, 2007)

Isn't it a Credit Card reader for paying the new LEZ charge in London??


----------



## Belgian (Nov 21, 2007)

The mysterious sign in A is an arrow pointing to the nearest distress telephone.
In Belgium trucks are not allowed to overtake on a 2-lane road (even on motorways) Where is allowed on a motorway they put the blue sign.
Non-Belgian trucks are also banned saturday and sunday. Also cruise controll is not allowed on most parts of the motorways.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I think the mystery machine is TETRIS for when the driver is bored with cruise control on the motorway :roll: 

Ian
Three Green


----------

